# Buying a bug out location



## chisolm02 (Dec 18, 2012)

is it good to buy land in a remote place and can someone explain the pros and cons of buying land for a nuclear blast or an emp i need your opinions as I am only a beginer :grin:


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Nuclear blast I would consider what are the targets in the area and what is the normal wind direction. Dont be down wind of a target
Terrorists are the wild card in this as they will target that which is the least protected.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

It is always a good idea to buy land. As the old saying goes, they aren't making any more of it.

Remoteness from population centers is a good idea, but having access to certain essential services is also important, unless you plan to go completely off the grid. Having electrical power and clean water, and public sewerage, is desirable, if possible, both from a "comforts of home" standpoint to a resale value standpoint as well. 

Nukes and EMPs are entire subjects on their own, but with your own land, you can build structures (assuming no zoning or restrictions stop you) that can aid in your survival from such events, rare as they are. Simply stated, you need to construct below grade at a minimum, if you are serious about surviving. They call them "bunkers" for more than one reason.

You have some reading and learning ahead of you, if you are just starting. But you have to start somewhere, and already you are on the right track.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

chisolm02 said:


> is it good to buy land in a remote place and can someone explain the pros and cons of buying land for a nuclear blast or an emp i need your opinions as I am only a beginer :grin:


A remote place is good because there are no street gangs in remote places..
If I was buying a plot of land it'd have to tick these 3 boxes-
1- Enough trees on it to hide a cabin
2- In a lowland area rather than up in the cold mountains
3- A river or lake nearby for water

This place below looks alright, the river is fast-flowing and shallow so the water would be fresh, but I'd prefer it to be deeper so there'd be fish to catch, but a deeper river runs the risk of a boatload of zombs coming up it to get you. 
Ideally a seashore wouldn't be too far away so we could get fish there too, and cockelly/mussely things from rockpools. Salt could also be got from the sea
The woods round the cabin would provide wildlife to shoot, firewood plus berries and mushrooms etc, and we could clear a patch to grow vegetables


----------



## chisolm02 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you for the replies as Vertidiger said I have lots of research ahead but thank you for the helpful replies


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

If you live in a city, you definitely need somewhere to go. Cities will quickly become lawless and dangerous places in any sort of large emergency. We've seen this happen. The bug out place must be far enough from a city that the lawless and desperate cannot easily get there. When you find the place, take some time to get to know the local people and let them know you are not some nut job from the city.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Land off the grid forested never losses value


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Land off the grid forested never losses value


Where would you go look for that??


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

I know that I live too close to the city and am pretty well surrounded by areas I'm just not to fond of having to drive through to get to and from the house. We have given some thought to Pahrump, NV which is about 60 miles north of here, best known for it's brothels, Constitutional brand of politics, but lots of open space, basic dirt work already accomplished but most would require putting in our own utilities and that's not cheap. Have also looked, on line, at places running north from northern Nevada to southern Idaho, specifically around Mt Home because there's an Air Force installation located just out of the town. For health care, commissary and BX, I'd rather be close to an installation.


----------



## cntryislandboy (Jan 15, 2013)

Good topic, I'll be following this one, has some good info in it already, looking forward to more info. 

Not to hijack but just add a question if that's alright. 

It was suggested to purchase land with water and trees. What if only water is available? Ideally I'd like a place towards the base of a mountain with a water source. But I've found some affordable land in acre lots but it just flat open land, while the price is right I"m thinking this might not be the best choice, but at the same time I guess you could see a threat coming from all directions.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I am the opposite of most posters probably because I don't have a choice.

My house sits out in the open for all to see for 100-300 hundred yards which a few exceptions. If you have a billion trees around your home you can be infiltrated a lot easier than I am which gives the would be attackers a huge advantage of surprise and if they are poor marksman's you enhance their force multipliers.

There is a reason the firebases in Vietnam and in Afganistan have the foliage cut back several hundred yards and I am taking the same approach.

"The supposed security you gain from seclusion is offset mightily by the enemies ability to rush your home in a single bound."

Montana Rancher 2013

Oh, BTW that picture is my view from my upstairs window.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

First of all, I gotta say i am not a big fan of the "bugging out" idea at all. Better, I think, to live in your bugout location full time and be done with it. If you are willing to consider this, the first 2 factors to consider are population density and climate.

If you live in a congested area, no amount of prepping will be enough to get your through a prolonged SHTF scenario. Yeah, you might increase your odds of survival from .001% to 1%, but that's not gonna cut it. This basically comes down to population density vs the ability of the land to provide food. Long term, it's just that simple. If your plan is to basically Rambo your way out of the city, travel miles to some safe haven in the nearby woods and then assault it if already occupied (ooops) or defend it against throngs of starving people, you are planning to die.

Climate is another major factor to consider. Yes, you might be able to squeak out an existence in Alaska or wherever, but why make it harder than it needs to be? You wanna spend 10 hours a day chopping the wood you need to make it through the winter? I don't. I would suggest you look for land in USDA plant hardiness zone 7 or above.

So, for me, the ideal general location would be fairly close to a small farm community which can produce far more food than it can eat, but is about 50 miles from any major population areas. Such a community will tend to band together in hard times, probably forming a local militia in order to patrol and defend their community. In small towns, everyone knows everyone, and these bonds would carry over to a survival situation. A small community will also have doctors, dentists, and other specialists you will probably need. And, do you think farmer Joe is gonna shoot a neighbor over a few bushels of wheat when he has 100,000 bushels rotting in his silos?

The next thing to consider is water. Spring water is the best because you don't have to pump it. City water will be unreliable, and water in deep wells might be impossible to get to if you can't pump it out. A small pond is a good idea if practical, and you should still store as much as you can in jugs or barrels. Since water is so critical to survival, you should have multiple sources and some way to make ANY water fit to drink.

So, be in a good location with some food and water stored, have good relations with your neighbors, and forget about bugging out. Instead, pick your spot carefully and make a stand.


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> View attachment 2024
> 
> 
> I am the opposite of most posters probably because I don't have a choice.
> ...


Montana Rancher.. that is one pretty piece of heaven property.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

If you buy land that is farm-able, you can always rent it out to a farmer and make some profit off of it, at least enough to pay the taxes on it.

Do some research on the land before you buy. For example, I just returned from vacation in Illinois and turns out there is allot of land for sale but you don't want it. The coal mines leveled there waste piles, put a few inches of top soil on it and planted grass. The land is worthless for anything we would want it for, but to the uninformed looks like a deal.


----------

